# Wheel Spacers



## canadian brute (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey guys, Im looking at getting a bigger set of wheel spacers. At the moment i have 1.5'' thread on extension studs and so far no problems but i wanted to go to 2.5'' and wanted to know if thats to long for the thread on type for them not to break. Thanks


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

That's a long ways out to support the weight of the bike not to mention the torque produced by that Brute. I've never known anyone to run just studs out that far. If you want to go out that far, I'd suggest getting aluminum spacers, not just studs.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i agree with darryl. 
that's much too far stud extenders.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

If it were me I wouldn't trust it thats alot sticking out on the studs but then again I wouldn't trust the 1.5"s you have now, I dont like the idea of those stud extensions 

I would say you'll just have to use your best judgement on that!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> i agree with darryl.
> that's much too far stud extenders.


It's about time you agreed with me on something! LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

oh i also agree that coffee is best black


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm running double stacked 1-1/2" spacers on the rear of mine but I have a SRA. The further out you go the more pressure it puts on the spindle bearings. Not to mention if you do much trail riding in tight places it can make it hard to get between trees.


----------



## canadian brute (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks guys i think ill have to go with aluminum spacers. Dont need tires fallen off.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I definitely agree with going with the aluminum spacers


----------



## MS Mud Militia (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree with the aluminum spacers. I had a buddy lose a wheel a couple weeks ago with the 1.5" stud ext. Costs more up front but will save you a lot of frustration later.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

If ya'll need we can get wheel spacers at a pretty good price. PM me if your interestted. We have 1", 1.5" & 2".


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I took mine off the rear because of bustin knuckles. Only running them up front now.


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

goto ebay motors / parts and accessories / atv parts and type 'wheel spacers' in the search box....."xxbillet1xx" has very good spacer prices...It says for rhino, but the 4/110 pattern is all you need....I have a 1.5" set of these that has worked very well for me...hard to find a set of 4 for less than 100 bucks..he has aluminum spacer sizes from 1" to 2""


----------

